# BBS Diamond black paint code



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

Well because I cannot polish my wheels I was wondering does anybody have a paint code or any information on that BBS diamond black paint found on those RS-GT wheels? even if I could get a powder coated color that would be alot of help. Thanks in advance


----------



## denongt (Jun 20, 2009)

Also me - looking for this code color ....
Does anything know?


----------

